# Girlfriends And Magnetic Chucks



## bosephus (May 24, 2016)

My girlfriend is not real happy with me at the moment ., 
I was out in the shop playing around this afternoon and one of the things I was playing with is the magnetic  Chuck  off my surface grinder .

It makes for a great plaything after all ... well my girlfriend comes in the shop to see what I am doing and for some odd reason she set her iPhone down on top of the Chuck , it also happened to be powered up.

Now her iPhone doesn't work ... and somehow this is my fault .. go figure


----------



## Andre (May 24, 2016)

Now you have an excuse to buy a demangitizer. Tell her it'll zap the phone back into life.....


----------



## ogberi (May 24, 2016)

Low voltage, low current circuits vs induction heating + induced currents... Nah, that ain't gonna end well.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 25, 2016)

Just tell her how much prettier she is with out that thing glued to the side of her head. Mike


----------



## derf (May 25, 2016)

Wow! that just gave me a brainstorm. Anybody got a set of plans for magnetic ray gun? Just think of the fun us old farts could have down at the local mall messin' with teenagers!


----------



## Eddyde (May 25, 2016)

derf said:


> Wow! that just gave me a brainstorm. Anybody got a set of plans for magnetic ray gun? Just think of the fun us old farts could have down at the local mall messin' with teenagers!


Here ya go:
http://www.amazing1.com/emp.html


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 25, 2016)

_********G*******_


----------



## Uglydog (May 25, 2016)

I've heard of welders messing up phones.
Report was that the phone distributors would sometimes replace the phone no charge.

Good luck.
Daryl
MN


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 25, 2016)

the hf from a tig makes change come out of vending machines.....


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 25, 2016)

derf said:


> Wow! that just gave me a brainstorm. Anybody got a set of plans for magnetic ray gun? Just think of the fun us old farts could have down at the local mall messin' with teenagers!


----------



## RCWorks (May 25, 2016)

grumpygator said:


> View attachment 129689
> 
> _********G*******_


My wife clowns me for buying Acme screws and nuts, she asks if I have a pair of Acme rocket skates.


----------



## wawoodman (May 25, 2016)

Oh, lord. Now all magnetic chucks will come with a warning label not to put your phone on top of it...


----------



## kvt (May 25, 2016)

WE need to put a mag chuck under each chair in schools,  Then maybe the kids now days would learn something instead of being  glued to electronics.


----------



## RCWorks (May 25, 2016)

kvt said:


> WE need to put a mag chuck under each chair in schools,  Then maybe the kids now days would learn something instead of being  glued to electronics.



The added demand may lower the cost of magnetic chucks!:+1:


----------



## ELHEAD (May 25, 2016)

RCWorks said:


> The added demand may lower the cost of magnetic chucks!:+1:


Demand would outrun supply, prices would skyrocket. The oriental market would have a hay day.


----------



## RCWorks (May 25, 2016)

Eventually more companies make them and the prices come down due to marketplace competition.


----------



## silence dogood (May 25, 2016)

Strong magnets and electronic devices are not a good combination.  My wife once worked for an outfit that sold sewing machines.  A woman bought their most expensive embroidery model.  Her husband came home one day and laid some magnets next to the machine.  It cost the guy several hundred dollars to have it fixed.  That was one thing that the company would not warrant.  My wife has two of these machines (one she paid 7 grand for).  Unless I lined the shop with mu-metal,  I don't think I will buy a magnetic chuck.


----------



## Tozguy (May 26, 2016)

Moral of the story...keep magnetic chicks away from magnetic chucks?


----------



## RCWorks (May 26, 2016)

That was just wrong...


----------



## bosephus (May 27, 2016)

it hasnt been a real pleasant last few days ,...   hostilities have commenced .   

it seems my entire attitude towards her dilemma has been wrong .    i thought it would be good to wean her off the iphone for a few days .  
my empty belly and sore back from sleeping on the couch have proved me wrong .  

i threw up the white flag this morning and gave her the $200 she needed to trade in her broken phone and upgrade to the newest iphone  whatever. 
 oh the things we do to eat .


----------



## kvt (May 27, 2016)

Ouch ,    So she would not understand that it was her fault, and not yours.   Wife knows not to put anything except my stuff near my stuff as it might eat it.


----------



## bosephus (May 27, 2016)

Kvt
I am sure there's a proper argument there that with a guy I could win.
but if there's a way to argue with woman's logic I sure have t found it yet.


----------



## RCWorks (May 27, 2016)

bosephus said:


> it hasnt been a real pleasant last few days ,...   hostilities have commenced .
> 
> it seems my entire attitude towards her dilemma has been wrong .    i thought it would be good to wean her off the iphone for a few days .
> my empty belly and sore back from sleeping on the couch have proved me wrong .
> ...



There is always Carl's Jr.! Or the dreaded McDonalds.


----------



## derf (May 27, 2016)

There are 2  different approaches when arguing with a woman.....unfortunately, neither one works.


----------



## mcostello (May 27, 2016)

While She is mad might as well buy another toy.


----------



## RCWorks (May 27, 2016)

My wife is aware of my tools as she takes an interest in them. She may not want to run them herself but she finds watching a fun activity.

Before we were married she worked in a machine shop that made fasteners for NASA.


----------



## bosephus (May 27, 2016)

mcostello said:


> While She is mad might as well buy another toy.



let it not be said that i do not take advice ...  for good or bad .

now with that out of the way ...  you sir owe me $307.67    

thats $300 for the tractor  ,  and  the $7.67 it took to fill my brothers truck up after dragging it home  .  
i need this first payment in cash rather soon  ....   before i get murdered in my sleep  .
there is sure to be a rather substantial invoice to follow  .. depending on what it takes to make it run  .


----------



## tweinke (May 27, 2016)

Can't go much farther then the dog house. Wife once would not talk to me for a week, she finialy asked me why I didn't try to make right on MY end [ I never started the whole thing] , Told her the peace and quiet was nice...................


----------



## GasMan (May 27, 2016)

I found this entertaning, and enjoyed the replies, sorry for your misery.  Being hard headed at times, I am thinking who owns the living arrangements, maybe this is not meant for me.  It also reminds me what a treasure my wife of 45 years is.  Thank You,


----------



## Tozguy (May 28, 2016)

My sweetheart has taken to keeping her recipes on her iPad. She even has a stand to keep it handy to read as she cooks on her INDUCTION cook top. Now my question is 'how close or how far from the induction top can she come without cooking her iPad?'
Oh yes meals are absolutely amazing around here.


----------



## Mark_f (May 28, 2016)

I just knew there was a reason I enjoy living alone.  You all just reminded me of it.


----------



## Tozguy (May 28, 2016)

I think that it was Tim Allen the 'tool man' who said 'Women can make you soooo happy and can make you soooo sad.'


----------

